# I've gotten 4 sub-2's this week!



## alexc (Mar 7, 2008)

All of a sudden over the last week or two my bld times have dropped a lot! I have now gotten 4 sub 2 solves to this date. My first was a 1:58.05, non lucky. The memo was 1:00 flat. That same night, I got a 1:58.93!  The funny thing was, the second one had much better memo than the first. (4x.xx seconds) Then, yesterday, I got a 1:58.xx. I also got a new PB, 1:56.72. It again was non lucky, with 4 oriented corners, 2 permuted corners, and 2 or 3 permuted edges, so it was very easy. Memo was about 1:00 exactly. I'm so excited, I've gotten to sub 2 SO fast.  Next goal is sub 1:30.


----------



## Leo (Mar 8, 2008)

Congrats  I'm making too many execution mistakes. My memo times are going up but I haven't had a solve in awhile. I can fully remember all of CO EO CP and EP from an attempt yesterday that I messed up on. Keep up the good times!


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Mar 8, 2008)

congratz!!
what were your times before this? [to get an idea of your progession]

I'm very jealous, although I'm still pretty proud of myself getting sub-4:30 solves, haha


----------



## alexc (Mar 8, 2008)

Well, a couple weeks ago my best was 2:5x.xx. (Don't remember)


----------



## malcolm (Mar 9, 2008)

Which method do you use? My memo is slightly faster than yours, but my excecution is around twice as slow, need to speed it up for sub-2


----------



## alexc (Mar 9, 2008)

malcolm said:


> Which method do you use? My memo is slightly faster than yours, but my excecution is around twice as slow, need to speed it up for sub-2



I use M2 with 3 cycle of corners. Pretty much the same as Kai Jiptner. 

EDIT: 7 sub-2s


----------

